# Joystick, Hotas ? Was und welcher ist für Spiele wie Star Citizen/Elite Dangerous empfehlenswert ?



## MichaelG (4. März 2017)

*Joystick, Hotas ? Was und welcher ist für Spiele wie Star Citizen/Elite Dangerous empfehlenswert ?*

Suche für o.g. Spiele bzw. auch IL2 und Co. einen Joystick bzw Joystick mit Hotas, der qualitativ gut verarbeitet ist und "etwas taugt". WIN 10 tauglich sollte das Gerät natürlich auch sein und auch für andere Flugsims z.B. für den Microsoft Flugsimulator X  zu verwenden. Das Gerät sollte auch einen stabilen Stand haben und nicht aller Furz lang wegrutschen. Mein alter Joystick hat ins Gras gebissen. Welche Hersteller/Typen sind empfehlenswert ? Gibt es überhaupt noch Typen mit Force Feedback oder sind diese Modelle komplett aus dem Programm ? Welche Preisklasse muß man für etwas vernünftiges (keinen Schrott) einplanen ? Braucht man unbedingt Pedale oder reicht Hotas+Joystick aus ? Was ist mit dem Thrustmaster T16000 FCS Hotas ? Ist der was "vernünftiges" ? Oder sollte ich eher den Saitek X 52/X56 nehmen ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2017)

Als, für den Preis ist der Thrustmaster wohl schon ziemlich gut. Was du "brauchst" ist wieder ne andere Frage - zu dem Stick gibt es ja auch separat oder als Paket nen Schubregler plus Pedale. Wie "Sim"-Lastig sind die Games denn? 

Der X54 ist auch ganz ordentlich, aber vlt zu teuer für die "Leistung". Der Platzhirsch wäre der Hotas Warthog https://www.amazon.de/Thrustmaster-2960720-Hotas-Warthog-Joystick/dp/B00371R8P4  aber über 300€...    du kannst aber auch nen "billigen" mal versuchen, vlt reicht der ja dicke: https://www.amazon.de/Thrustmaster-2960703-T-Flight-Hotas-Stick/dp/B001CXYMFS/  Schub- und Stick-Bereich lassen sich trennen. 

Wegen des Rutschens.: da ist halt auch immer ne Sache des Untergrundes. Manche halten bombenfest auf lackiertem Holz oder Glas, aber bei Naturholz rutschen die, oder umgekehrt....


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2017)

Spiele Elite seit längerer Zeit mit dem Hotas X.
Funzt tadellos. Zumal man in Elite ja so ziemlich alles konfigurieren kann.


----------

